# 4 Year Old Kid Called 911



## Alex (6/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

Hahahaha age sweet, well he made a plan to get help.


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

hahaha ja have to agree with you annemarie, this is really sweet hey  the innocence of little kids hehehe


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/6/14)

Oh my word that is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------

